# Lifetime Dog Food



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

So, I'm always on the search for healthy, affordable pet foods (quality pet food in Canada is super expensive) and I found one that is very affordable but I'm curious to see what you all thought of it. It's called Lifetime and it's Canadian made. I like the Performance brand but the cheapest "Chicken and Oatmeal" formula looks okay too.

Here are the ingredients and Nutrient Analysis for both:



> *LIFETIME Performance Chicken & Oatmeal All Life Stages*
> 
> Ingredients: Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Chicken & Turkey Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Whole Barley, Canola Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Flaxseed, Dried Beet Pulp(sugar removed), Natural Flavours, Herring Oil (source of DHA/EPA), Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Kelp, Chicory Root Extract(FOS), Mannanoligosaccharides (MOS), Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Chondroitin Sulfate, *VITAMINS* Vitamin supplements (A,D,E), Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin B12, Folic AcidMINERALS Zinc Sulphate, Ferrous Sulphate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Chelated *MINERALS* (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate), Manganese Sulphate, Copper Sulphate
> 
> ...





> *LIFETIME Chicken & Oatmeal All Life Stages*
> 
> Ingredients: Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Whole Barley, Chicken & Turkey Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Canola Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Flaxseed, Natural Flavours, Herring Oil (source of DHA/EPA), Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Mannanoligosaccharides (MOS), Chicory Inulin (FOS), Yucca Schidigera Extract *VITAMINS* Vitamin supplements (A,D,E), Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin B12, Folic Acid *MINERALS* Zinc Sulphate, Ferrous Sulphate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Chelated Minerals (Zinc, Copper, Manganese, Iron), Manganese Sulphate, Copper Sulphate
> 
> ...


Website: http://www.nutreco-pet.ca/brands/lifetime/dog/

Also note that my dogs are currently on Acana (which at $60 per 30lb bag is too much for me now) and also receive RMB, fresh meat, eggs, and fish whenever possible. Also, my dogs haven eaten this brand before and liked it but I wasn't sure of how good it actually was so went back to Acana.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like solid food with a proven formulation. The ash is ok and good indicator of quality. Phosphorous is ok.

Has beet pulp, FOS and MOS so that's good as well. The company looks like it has scientific resources.

Reminds me of Nutram, which is also Canadian. What is the price per lb?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

30lb of the Performance is $46.99 and 30lb of Chicken and Oatmeal is $39.99. Much better than the $55.99 + crazy tax I was paying for Acana.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like good foods. Worth a try if the price is right.  

As a side note I wish I could get Acana that cheap. I pay $81.30 per 28.6 pound bag.  ugh. lol


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

The grain free varieties of Acana are the same price here. The one I'm feeding is the grain inclusive Chicken and Burbank Potato.


----------

